# Joe Cocker ist tot



## cat_crawler (22 Dez. 2014)

*Bitte kein hotlinking*

*Singer Joe Cocker dies aged 70*

Singer Joe Cocker, best known for his cover of the Beatles' With A Little Help From My Friends, has died aged 70.

The singer song-writer from Sheffield had a career lasting more than 40 years with hits including You Are So Beautiful and Up Where We Belong.

His agent Barrie Marshall confirmed that he had died of an undisclosed illness.

He said he was "simply unique" and "it will be impossible to fill the space he leaves in our hearts."

Known for his gritty voice, Cocker began his singing career in the pubs and clubs of Sheffield in the 1960s before hitting the big time.

He was propelled to pop stardom when his version of The Beatles' With A Little Help from My Friends reached number one.

His duet with Jennifer Warnes, Up Where We Belong - from An Officer And A Gentleman - hit number one and went on to win both a Grammy and an Academy Award.

He was honoured with an OBE in 2007.

Last year he broke all his own records in arenas across Europe, with a number one album in Germany and what was to be his final concert in Hammersmith, London, in June.

Marshall said "he was without the doubt the greatest rock/soul voice ever to come out of Britain- and remained the same man throughout his life.

"Hugely talented, a true star, but a kind and humble man who loved to perform. Anyone who ever saw him live will never forget him." 

Quelle: bbc.com


----------



## Scooter (22 Dez. 2014)

Schade um Joe Cocker eine große Stimme geht der Welt verloren.


----------



## Brian (22 Dez. 2014)

Der zweite grosse Künstler der innerhalb von zwei Tagen die ganz grosse Bühne verlässt,traurige Tage für die Musikszene,erst Udo Jürgens gestern und heute Joe Cocker,mögen beide in Frieden ruhn...


----------



## lofas (22 Dez. 2014)

Niemand wird ihn je vergessen


----------



## MetalFan (23 Dez. 2014)

Das geht ja, in negativer Hinsicht, Schlag auf Schlag...  

Joe war eine lebende Legende (hat 1969 in Woodstock performt) und war u. a. als Begründer des Luftgitarrenspiels einer meiner liebsten Vertreter des Soft Rocks. Er hat in seinem Leben viele Schläge einstecken müssen und ist immer wieder aufgestanden. 
Daher bin ich sehr traurig darüber, das er doch recht früh gehen musste!

R.I.P. Joe!


----------



## nasenbear1964 (23 Dez. 2014)

Ruhe in Frieden Joe Cocker !!!


----------



## Balkan (23 Dez. 2014)

Schade die Welt hat einen guten Sänger weniger. Ruhe in frieden ..


----------



## moonshine (23 Dez. 2014)

.... ein ganz großer ist von uns gegangen.


----------



## Chamser81 (23 Dez. 2014)

Sein Tod trifft mich sehr. Ich habe ihn sehr gern gehört!

RIP


----------



## Hstreet (23 Dez. 2014)

R.I.P Joe Cocker... Legend


----------



## ratax (24 Dez. 2014)

R.I.P hat großartige Musik gemacht


----------



## Josef84 (24 Dez. 2014)

Joe war einer derjenigen Künstler der die Leute mit seiner Stimme gefesselt hat.
Man mußte einfach hinhören.War selber auf zwei Konzerten werde Ihn nie vergessen !

R.i.P.


----------



## kauwi (27 Dez. 2014)

R.I.P. :thx: .... Lungenkrebs :angry:


----------



## arse2 (27 Dez. 2014)

ein musiker aus meiner kindheit


----------



## Finderlohn (28 Dez. 2014)

Ich bin sehr Traurig.Er und seine Songs haben mich mein halbes Leben lang Begleitet! Ruhe in Frieden,Joe. J.C FOREVER


----------



## Manticor (29 Dez. 2014)

Ein Wahnsinnsmensch!
RIP


----------



## pelican66 (14 Feb. 2015)

rip


----------



## derneue123 (17 Feb. 2015)

RIP  oh man


----------



## sakima (23 Feb. 2015)

Sad to hear. All time great.


----------



## ketzekes (19 Aug. 2015)

Danke für die unvergessliche Musik Joe!


----------

